# Went out to eat for the first time since February!



## Ronni (Jun 23, 2020)

Before Covid, we would go out to two or three times a week, occasionally more. Breakfast, lunch or dinner, depending on what we were doing, what day of the week etc.  We had favorite places for each kind of meal.  

It's something we've really been missing since Covid. 

Weekend before last we were on the way back from visiting with his pregnant daughter who has been fully quarantined since March, it was mid afternoon, and we were STARVING, and lamenting how much we missed being able to eat out.  On the spur of the moment, I suggest we swing by one of our favorite places, Black Jack Cove, a restaurant on the Marina close to the house.  It has outside dining, on the deck overlooking the water, which might be a possibility if it was open yet, and not crowded.  

Sure enough!!!  It WAS open, and I guess because it was mid afternoon, it was practically deserted!!!  YES!!!!  It was just us, and one other couple across the other side of the deck.  Man those margaritas never tasted so good!!     And the cajun pasta and blackened fish tacos were even better than we remembered!!!

And then this last w/e we went to our favorite Sushi place because there was no one there!!  We've been looking for more places to eat outside, and have come up with a very short list but we'll check them out over the next few weeks.  Not willing to eat in anywhere unless they're as deserted as our sushi place was.  

What about you?  Have you been out to eat anywhere?  Do you plan to?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

nope and nope.

glad you had fun though.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2020)

Haven't yet but starting to think about it, especially if we can do it the way you described @Ronni.  Happy photo of you and Ron - and the food looks scrumptious!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2020)

I might consider a place that has outdoor dining but not an indoor dining place.  Right now though I'm just afraid to eat inside and there isn't anything like what you described near me.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I might consider a place that has outdoor dining but not an indoor dining place.  Right now though I'm just afraid to eat inside and there isn't anything like what you described near me.


I KN0W RIGHT??

 We’ve had to really search to find anything with outside seating. 

It’s not usual or common. Those restaurants who will accommodate that need go to the top of my own person list!!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, we've eaten at Olive Garden a couple times. The OG in our town has a lot of different rooms, and they have really made social distancing a priority.  So we felt comfortable. We've gotten take-out from  Jersey Mike's. And we've eaten at a Schlotsky's outside. We've eaten out at a couple other places, and it's been non-frightening. Feels good to be doing something even close to normal.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2020)

One of my friends called the other day to see if we can go to lunch. CT is open now, I believe, but masks, and distance still required.

I have to take a med which lowers my immunity, so I'm nervous.

We'll see.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 25, 2020)

Restaurants that can accommodate outdoor patio eating are open but I am not going there yet. I have done take-out but I still want to wait a few weeks.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm waiting also.  Somehow, I just don't feel comfortable with it yet. They just opened the (indoor) restaurants here, but that doesn't necessarily mean they're safe.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 25, 2020)

Other than having our daughter & son-in-law for dinner last week (they both work from home), we haven't eaten in a restaurant (not even patio-type). We _are_ going to visit our nephew & wife this weekend. We'll wear masks, social distance on their outdoor gazebo, and share a meal. They also work from home, and live in a small town about an hour away from the big city. This is our "family bubble", which allows up to 10 people at one gathering .. but, we're not ready for that yet.


----------



## chic (Jun 28, 2020)

The local cafe has changed hands since the start of the virus. They have outdoor dining. Yes, I'd go, but I've heard we can't use restaurant restrooms during the virus? Or maybe it's just my state which is pretty strict and if that's true, I wouldn't want to dine out.


----------



## 911 (Jun 28, 2020)

I have been out a few times. It seems kind of lonely with only having 50% occupancy. The one place we go to for dinner, it appeared that everyone that worked there previously has gone. I didn't see my favorite waitress and the bartender was also new.


----------



## charry (Jun 28, 2020)

Nope....not in 8 years.....


----------



## Ronni (Jun 28, 2020)

chic said:


> The local cafe has changed hands since the start of the virus. They have outdoor dining. Yes, I'd go, but I've heard we can't use restaurant restrooms during the virus? Or maybe it's just my state which is pretty strict and if that's true, I wouldn't want to dine out.


I won’t use public restrooms under any circumstances so that’s not a problem for me.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 28, 2020)

charry said:


> Nope....not in 8 years.....


You haven’t eaten out in 8 years?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2020)

@Ronni 
Do you remove your mask before ordering, then put it back on after you finish eating and are leaving? Just curious how that works.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 28, 2020)

To each his own but my point is I will not trust someone else to assure my health and well being. I will not go to my dentist much less a restaurant. Ever notice not a single business and or doctors office wipes the sign in pens? Also in Texas if you buy alcohol you need to touch a small screen stating you are old enough. What about the entrance door handles? I don't see people wearing gloves.


----------



## charry (Jun 29, 2020)

Ronni said:


> You haven’t eaten out in 8 years?




No, not since hubby stroke, he won’t eat out anymore ronni...


----------



## LindaB (Jun 29, 2020)

No plans to eat out. We still do some takeout. I don't want to take the risk of indoor seating. The study that they did about recirculated air in smaller spaces like airplanes and restaurants is alarming. You still have to take off your mask to eat. I'll pass for now.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 29, 2020)

charry said:


> No, not since hubby stroke, he won’t eat out anymore ronni...


Oh honey I’m sorry.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I won’t use public restrooms under any circumstances so that’s not a problem for me.


LOL - I use them all the time.  Gas stations, grocery stores, pharmacies, dollar stores, beaches, schools, fast food and other restaurants, you name it.  Truly, I wouldn't be able to leave the house if not for public restrooms.  I've got a bladder the size of a thimble and IBS that shows up with barely a moment's notice. 

Despite always using the bathroom immediately before leaving the house, within 60 minutes, 90 at the most, I need to go again.

Pretty sure I've never made it through a Costco shopping trip without hitting the restroom at least once.

I'm as quick in-and-out of a bathroom as most men. Take care of business, wash my hands, leave. No fussing in front of the mirror or other distractions. I wipe the toilet down with TP first (because of the germaphobe women who "hover and sprinkle" but don't bother to clean up after themselves - talk about disgusting!).


----------



## Ronni (Jun 29, 2020)

StarSong said:


> LOL - I use them all the time.  Gas stations, grocery stores, pharmacies, dollar stores, beaches, schools, fast food and other restaurants, you name it.  Truly, I wouldn't be able to leave the house if not for public restrooms.  I've got a bladder the size of a thimble and IBS that shows up with barely a moment's notice.
> 
> Despite always using the bathroom immediately before leaving the house, within 60 minutes, 90 at the most, I need to go again.
> 
> ...


I remember the days of my prolapsed bladder, and it was awful. I knew the location of the restroom in every store, restaurant, convenience store, grocery, any place I frequented with any regularity whatsoever. When I visited some place I hadn’t been before, store or restaurant or whatever, I made sure to scope out the restroom first because I knew I would be visiting it at least once while I was there.

 I feel your pain, @StarSong 

and I will say, I was engaging in a bit of hyperbole when I said I never use a public restroom. Obviously when we take trips we have to stop at times and use whatever we can find. And if I am out for a long time I might need to visit one, but I do try and schedule myself so that it’s not necessary


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I remember the days of my prolapsed bladder, and it was awful.* I knew the location of the restroom in every store, restaurant, convenience store, grocery, any place I frequented with any regularity whatsoever. When I visited some place I hadn’t been before, store or restaurant or whatever, I made sure to scope out the restroom first because I knew I would be visiting it at least once while I was there.*
> 
> I feel your pain, @StarSong


Likewise on the location of every restroom in our local area. Heaven is traveling with our 5th wheel RV. Hubby just pulls off the next freeway exit and I head on back to my own bathroom!

An RV friend recently bought a snazzy new truck. When asked about the size of the gas tank he said, "When hauling the 5th wheel, the it'll go about 250 miles between fill-ups." People started enviously comparing their own trucks small fuel capacities until he quietly said, "Yes, well, unfortunately, my bladder can only go about 125 mile range between empties."


----------



## chic (Jun 29, 2020)

StarSong said:


> LOL - I use them all the time.  Gas stations, grocery stores, pharmacies, dollar stores, beaches, schools, fast food and other restaurants, you name it.  Truly, I wouldn't be able to leave the house if not for public restrooms.  I've got a bladder the size of a thimble and IBS that shows up with barely a moment's notice.
> 
> Despite always using the bathroom immediately before leaving the house, within 60 minutes, 90 at the most, I need to go again.
> 
> ...



I'm like that too which is why if I can't use a restroom after eating, if I need to, I can't go out to eat anywhere. This is lousy because phase 3 of reopening, which includes indoor dining, is supposed to start here July 6.


----------



## Linda (Jun 29, 2020)

We haven't yet.   Not sure when we will.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't understand the fear of public restrooms.  I go in wearing my N95 mask and nitrile gloves, use the toilet, wash my gloved hands, exit the restroom.  It feels no more dangerous than walking the supermarket aisles.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Ronni (Jun 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I don't understand the fear of public restrooms.  I go in wearing my N95 mask and nitrile gloves, use the toilet, wash my gloved hands, exit the restroom.  It feels no more dangerous than walking the supermarket aisles.  Am I missing something?


Yeah a little.
People who are Infected knowingly or otherwise, release virus aerosols when they speak,  laugh, cough, pee. Those aerosols can settle in, on and around a toilet seat where you could come into direct contact with them, unlike walking in a grocery store where presumably you are maintaining more physical distance


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2020)

I haven't seen any cautions from the CDC, WHO, medical personnel or epidemiologists so I'm going to assume public toilet use is relatively safe.  Our local stores rigorously sanitize restrooms.  

I'll will continue to use the safeguards I mentioned but will now be even more aware of my surroundings. Thanks for the tips, @Ronni. 

You know how it is. When you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I haven't seen any cautions from the CDC, WHO, medical personnel or epidemiologists so I'm going to assume public toilet use is relatively safe.  Our local stores rigorously sanitize restrooms.
> 
> I'll will continue to use the safeguards I mentioned but will now be even more aware of my surroundings. Thanks for the tips, @Ronni.
> 
> You know how it is. When you gotta go, you gotta go.


Oh man do I ever!! 

I keep a travel sized bottle of sanitizer in my purse. Also a ziplock snack bag of a couple wipes. I’m not above squeezing some sanitizer onto some TP and wiping down the seat before I go!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Oh man do I ever!!
> 
> I keep a travel sized bottle of sanitizer in my purse. Also a ziplock snack bag of a couple wipes. *I’m not above squeezing some sanitizer onto some TP and wiping down the seat before I go!*


Wow! Great idea. I also carry wipes and travel santizer in my purse.


----------

